# R.i.p narla



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

rip my little girl i will miss you more than words can say 
narla had to be put to sleep today 7-11-08 at 520 pm aged 12 yrs 
I LOVE YOU AND MISS YOU NARLA XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

R.I.P little one xxxxxxxx


A little poem I've found for you hunni x

_You can shed tears that she is gone, Or you can smile because she lived.

You can close your eyes and pray that she will come back, 
Or you can open your eyes and see all that she has left.

__Your heart can be empty because you can't see her, 
Or you can be full of the love that you shared.

You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday,
Or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.

You can remember her and only that she is gone, 
Or you can cherish her memory and let it live on.

You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back, 
Or you can do what she would want: smile, open your eyes, love and go on. _


_(Author: David Harkins)_​


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

*H* said:


> R.I.P little one xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> A little poem I've found for you hunni x
> ...


 thankyou H that is a lovely poem she will be missed xxxx


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

awww ant 

sending big loves your way.

r.i.p Narla eace:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Awww hun we are so sorry to hear that. She was such a gentle beauty, we are sending you lots of hugs :grouphug:


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

sarahssnakes said:


> awww ant
> 
> sending big loves your way.
> 
> r.i.p Narla eace:


thanks sarah


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Awww hun we are so sorry to hear that. She was such a gentle beauty, we are sending you lots of hugs :grouphug:


thanks babes she was the my pride and joy


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

awww so sorry Ant

RIP narla


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

Kathryn666 said:


> awww so sorry Ant
> 
> RIP narla


 thanks kathryn


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

r i p little one run free with all the other doggies lisaxx


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Aw I'm so sorry Ant. RIP beautiful girl.
:grouphug:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Awwww Ant im so sorry she has had to leave you 

I read her story on the other thread you made 


RIP narla and run free to the bridge in your silver harness :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

Loops said:


> r i p little one run free with all the other doggies lisaxx


 thankyou lisa


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Awwww Ant im so sorry she has had to leave you
> 
> I read her story on the other thread you made
> 
> ...


thankyou emma im so gutted and upset it going to take a long time for me to get over but she not in anymore pain and she is free


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ant29nhampton said:


> thankyou emma im so gutted and upset it going to take a long time for me to get over but she not in anymore pain and she is free


 
It will get easier with time and she was a fantastic age too hunni............she knows she was loved and felt safe enough to let you know it was time for her to leave you 

you will be with her again one day way down the line and im sure until then she will watch over you with the fondest of memories she has made over time with you : victory:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

RIP Narla


----------



## martinsnake (Sep 27, 2008)

hi babes i am sorry that narla has left you i am going to miss narla so much i am not going to stop loveing narla as she is going to be missed so much by the kids and me and martin i am sorry r.i.p narla miss you. you are the best dog in the would you are the :no1:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry to read about your loss. Judging by your loving words you gave her twelve wonderful years.


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> It will get easier with time and she was a fantastic age too hunni............she knows she was loved and felt safe enough to let you know it was time for her to leave you
> 
> you will be with her again one day way down the line and im sure until then she will watch over you with the fondest of memories she has made over time with you : victory:


 thankyou emma i have been exspecking her to go for quit a long time now but its no easyer noing that it could be at anytime she was a fighter bless her and i no she will be watching over me and indie (her doughter)and i will see her again one day


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> RIP Narla


 thankyou bosshogg


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

martinsnake said:


> hi babes i am sorry that narla has left you i am going to miss narla so much i am not going to stop loveing narla as she is going to be missed so much by the kids and me and martin i am sorry r.i.p narla miss you. you are the best dog in the would you are the :no1:


 thankyou martin and kelly i no you and the kids will miss her she loved you all so very much xxx


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

sage999 said:


> Sorry to read about your loss. Judging by your loving words you gave her twelve wonderful years.


 thankyou sage yes i gave her everything she wanted and she gave me her love she will be missed so much not by only me she had alot of peeps that doted on her 
indie he doughter is sad but she seems to be copeing better than me at the moment bless her and she wont leave my side at the moment whitch i love lol


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

aww R.I.P narla 
but remember all the good times you had together..
even though we lose our friends it makes us happy knowing our life was that much better with them in it.


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

sea_beaver said:


> aww R.I.P narla
> but remember all the good times you had together..
> even though we lose our friends it makes us happy knowing our life was that much better with them in it.


 thankyou sea beaver yes thats very true she was one of the best things in my life


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

aww.. keep hold of those most important memories.. they will keep you smiling..
Paul


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

sea_beaver said:


> aww.. keep hold of those most important memories.. they will keep you smiling..
> Paul


 thanks paul i will do and i have a lot of great memories of my baby girl 
ant


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

RIP little one... mask-of-sanity was asking about her today will pass on this news to her.

Liz


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry...


----------



## Bailey_Dragon (Apr 6, 2008)

Awww, I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Narla xx


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> RIP little one... mask-of-sanity was asking about her today will pass on this news to her.
> 
> Liz


 thanks liz that be great if you could i should get her ashes back monday


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

tilly790 said:


> Sorry...


thankyou tilly


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey_Dragon said:


> Awww, I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Narla xx


 thankyou bailey


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

aww ant i am so sorry you lost narla but she isnt in pain now and she will always be with you ........sending you loads of hugs :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

mask-of-sanity said:


> aww ant i am so sorry you lost narla but she isnt in pain now and she will always be with you ........sending you loads of hugs :grouphug::grouphug:


 thankyou alli i keep telling myself that she no longer in pain 
im picking her ashes up friday xx


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just checking back in to see if your feeling better. I hope the cloud is beginning to lift a bit.


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

sage999 said:


> Just checking back in to see if your feeling better. I hope the cloud is beginning to lift a bit.


 thanks sage i was getting there till i got her ashes back and they spelt her name wrong and didnt do the dates how i asked so i throw that back at them and made them re do it and i asked for a oak casket and got a ginger chinese temple thing i going down tomorrow to demand they sort it so been really upset over all that


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

Iliria said:


> r.i.p


 thankyou Iliria


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

aw hun! i felt really bad when i got custard's ashes, i didn't do anything with them for weeks as i couldn't face it. big hug to you.


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> aw hun! i felt really bad when i got custard's ashes, i didn't do anything with them for weeks as i couldn't face it. big hug to you.


 thankyou babes it has been really hard and they sent her back in wrong casket and her brass plack was wrong so i been devastated and now i got to go to another crem to get it all put right its been a nightmare xx


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww RIP little one.


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

Amyboo said:


> Aww RIP little one.


 thankyou amyboo


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

man, cant believe i missed this.
havent actually seen you since mate, lovely dog.. will miss her too.


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

Really sorry to hear this Ant, my missus told me of the post.
She was a stunner and you have my sincere condolences.


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> man, cant believe i missed this.
> havent actually seen you since mate, lovely dog.. will miss her too.


 thanks nige i no you will miss her to x


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

Snow_Man_UK said:


> Really sorry to hear this Ant, my missus told me of the post.
> She was a stunner and you have my sincere condolences.


 thankyou so much


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Ant im so sorry to hear this, she was a wonderful dog, she lived a long happy life with lots of tail wagging! she was a sweetie!



RIP Narla


eace:


----------



## ant29nhampton (Jun 28, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> Ant im so sorry to hear this, she was a wonderful dog, she lived a long happy life with lots of tail wagging! she was a sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankyou rossie


----------

